# Amazing drone/GoPro footage of a blitz in Raritan Bay



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just a few years ago this is the kind of footage you would've only seen on the Discovery Channel. Now a few thousand bucks of equipment and you're good to go.

Send those fish south, boys!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

They look lethargic like they are suffocating.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

That looks like something was wrong with the bunker. Fish kill?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I didnt see any bluefish blitzing and i agree with the above guys.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, they don't look exactly happy....maybe its the water temps


----------

